# TOKYO! plus Yokohama, Kamakura



## Estopa (Jul 18, 2006)

rychlik said:


> Interesting. Tokyo is one of the most densest cities in the world. I complain about Toronto but it seems a world from Tokyo. I've always wondered what makes people live in such seemingly uncomfortable, densely populated cities?


I used to have that idea of Tokyo as well, you know, very cramped city, people living on top of each other and all that, but in Tokyo, or at least what I have seen in the pictures, everything is built making the most of the space available and making sure everything is done in a very practical matter, very livable yet not wasteful......say like 100,000 square foot mansion for 1 person in the US......:lol:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Indictable said:


> It's really nice to see another side of Japan - the 'suburban' areas. Thanks so much for these Nihon


Actually this is not suburban Tokyo. Suginami is part of the 23 wards of Tokyo and in fact the center of population of Tokyo is in Suginami


rychlik said:


> Interesting. Tokyo is one of the most densest cities in the world. I complain about Toronto but it seems a world from Tokyo. I've always wondered what makes people live in such seemingly uncomfortable, densely populated cities?


I don't know about other cities but for Tokyo: Don't need to own a car...at all. It has the best transportation system in the world, tons of parks, restaurants stores etc all within walking distance. On top of that basically no crime, streets are clean, and according to Michelin guide it's the food capital of the world. . One thing is for sure though, Tokyo is not for everyone.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Shibuya*

My video 














Shibuya 109 is a building dedicated entirely to girls fasion. It's famous for Gyarus (which I sort of am but not really).


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Shibuya continued


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Shinjuku*


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Shinjuku continued


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Shinjuku from Train*






































*Ikebukuro*


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Ginza*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

awesome pictures:nuts:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

thank you, NihonKitty, for your pictures! They are showing me the face of Tokyo, which I dont know - its wonderful city!


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Those areas like Shibuya and Shinjuku are crazyy!! Wow I really want to go to Tokyo

By the way, seeing as it's so densely populated in Tokyo, why isn't there as many tall buildings? My mom is from Hong Kong and basically everyone lives in apartments in very tall high rise buildings. How come it's not like this in Tokyo? Or do Japanese people prefer to live in houses or something?


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Japanese like houses, but also Tokyo does have many highrises but they are all spread out randomly so it doesn't look as impressive as other cities. With that being said this thread is just getting started, I haven't really posted any skyscrapers yet, but actually this thread will be more focused at street level though. I do have some skyline pictures though... My thread from last year is more skyline oriented (it's in the link in my signature). Or check out this post I made it's all Tokyo skyline pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54694741&postcount=4585

Also Hong Kong is on the water with mountains behind. The Kanto plain (42 million people) where Tokyo is, is generally flat.

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Very cozy neighborhoods on the first page! I could imagine living there; walking around the narrow streets making my way to the train station to get to Central Tokyo. 

Excellent job Nihonkitty! Tokyo is my dream city for sure. I've been longing to go there for the past couple of years, and I will surely make it there soon! The biggest drawback is that I don't live in a Japanese city. I bet a trip wouldn't be enough to satiate my interest and envy.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

I still have another entire thread :lol:. First the Tokyo metropolitan area (Tokyo 23 wards, a little bit of the cities outside of the 23 wards, Yokohama and Kamakura). Next up is the #2 metro in Japan "Keihanshin". Most of those pictures will be Kobe, but also Osaka, Himeji and Nara.

Also what do you mean by central Tokyo? . Tokyo is very different than american cities that have a downtown (center) and suburbs. Tokyo has many "downtowns" in it like, Tokyo station area, Ikebukuro, Shinjuku, Shibuya, Roppongi, Ginza etc. As I mentioned before the houses in the first page are actually in the center of population of Tokyo (though suginami ward is the western ward of the 23 wards, by "tokyo" they mean the entire metro and not just the 23 wards). The closest "downtown" to those houses though is Shinjuku, just need to take Chuo line to Shinjuku in a few minutes. From Shinjuku station (busiest station in the world), you can take the Yamanote line to most of the main districts of Tokyo.

Thanks so much for the comment


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is a "city" outside the 23 wards of "Tokyo" (though basically the entire Tokyo metro is one giant interconnected city).

This is *Mitaka*  I went to see the Ghibli museum in Mitaka which is inside the Inokashira Park . *Studio Ghibili * has made wonderful anime movies like: Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, Totoro, Kiki's Delivery service etc.

Mitaka Station


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Mitaka*













































*Inokashira Park and Ghibli Museum*. Unfortunately I could not take pictures inside the museum since it was against the rules..


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Inokashira Park/Ghibli Museum


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Inokashira Park/Ghibli Museum




























Nice door from Kiki's Delivery Service


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Last post on Mitaka, tomorrow I will show you another of Tokyo's "centers" this time: Roppongi




























Totoro


----------



## Jeremyy (Feb 26, 2010)

That museum looks really cool
More great photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos so far into this thread


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I love Inokashira park! When I was there there, sakura was still everywhere and the park looked truly splendid. Kichijoji was nice too.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Impressive!!!!!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool pics neat to see the less typical tokyo areas


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Roppongi*


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Roppongi


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Roppongi


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Tokyo "Skyline" from Roppongi Hills.

First here is a video I took






Tokyo Sky Tree in the distance






















































Hazy warm day


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Tokyo from Roppongi Hills










Sky Tree in the distance


----------



## denvise (Aug 2, 2007)

Awsome photo-thread Nihon.
I will make longer smarter comments later when I have more time 
but for now how much was entrance to Mori Tower?

I know that sky tree(2011), the metropolitan building in Shinjuku and the (old) Tokyo tower is must-visit for viewing the cityscape but is Mori tower a 4th must-visit?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome pics - can't wait to visit again! :happy:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks so much for the comments 


denvise said:


> Awsome photo-thread Nihon.
> I will make longer smarter comments later when I have more time
> but for now how much was entrance to Mori Tower?
> 
> I know that sky tree(2011), the metropolitan building in Shinjuku and the (old) Tokyo tower is must-visit for viewing the cityscape but is Mori tower a 4th must-visit?


Tokyo has so much to see...I don't know if I have the authority what to say is a "must-visit" or not. There are many observatories in Tokyo with good views, another one I've been to is in Ikebukuro (link in my signature) which was equally as good, though the Roppongi Hills area is more impressive I guess (richer).


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Ueno, Tokyo. Ueno is famous for it's old style shopping.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Ueno Continued


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Mind blowing pictures of the most amazing city on the planet! WOW!

I spent *a lot* of time in this thread. I looked at each picture for little details. Tokyo is so dense yet so clean, it beggars belief. 

Nikki, I want MOAR!


----------



## Medaart (Jan 20, 2009)

Great again keep on posting en notice there are a lot of viewers who dont post comments.
I saw that gigantic spiderlike thing halfway this page in Bilbao, Spain about two years ago.

But wait after some research I learned it is just one spider out of a series of metal spiders by Louise Bourgeois. And now I also remember the one in front of the Tate modern in London

Keep up the good work!


----------



## KlaKhmer (Feb 8, 2010)

Woaau, Great Pics ! Thank you for these pics.
Now, I must save money (a LOT OF) to go there ;-)


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments 

Asakusa and Tokyo Sky Tree area. Tokyo Sky Tree will be 634M and the 2nd tallest structure in the world after Burj Khalifa


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Asakusa/Tokyo SKy tree continued


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Asakusa/Sky Tree continued


----------

